# Delphic



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Any fans on here? Their album Acolyte is superb


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

From what I've heard they seem pretty good, gettin a bit of coverage on the radio, and a few mates are raving about them.
Will hopefully catch them at 1 of the festivals in the summer, as they sound like top, jump around like an idiot, festival tunes:thumb:

Ryan


----------

